# Office Hours from WSC: Horton Interviews Clark



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 4, 2010)

In the latest episode of Office Hours Mike Horton inteviews yours truly about the role of church history in the Christian life, about the federal vision controversy, and about _Recovering the Reformed Confession_. You can hear more episodes of Office Hours at the WSC Office Hours site. Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes or via RSS. You can contact Office Hours via email. Thanks to Mike for filling in and for doing the interview. Happy New Year from Office Hours.

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/01.04.10RSC.mp3


----------



## Grymir (Jan 5, 2010)

Just listened to it. Nice interview.


----------

